# Detention Officer Dionicio Camacho



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Detention Officer Dionicio Camacho 
*Harris County Sheriff's Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Friday, October 23, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 51
*Tour of Duty:* 4 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, October 21, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Detention Officer Dionicio Camacho suffered a fatal heart attack while conducting defensive tactics training at the agency's academy.

He had just finished five minutes of running and was in a simulated fight with an instructor when he collapsed. Paramedics were called and performed CPR before transporting Officer Camacho to a local hospital. He remained on life support for two days before passing away.

Officer Camacho had served with the Harris County Sheriff's Department for only four months. He is survived by his wife and son.
Agency Contact Information
Harris County Sheriff's Department
Family Assistance Unit
1200 Baker Street
Houston, TX 77002

Phone: (713) 755-8461

_*Please contact the Harris County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP sir


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace Ofc. Camacho.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Office Camacho.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP officer


----------

